# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Rực rỡ sắc màu ô Nhật Bản

## yeuhanoi

Những chiếc ô đã ra đời ở Nhật Bản từ xa xưa. Những kiểu mẫu đầu tiên có lẽ được du nhập từ Trung Quốc, theo du dân và thương nhân buôn bán từ Trung Hoa đại lục để tới xứ sở Mặt Trời mọc. Khi đến Nhật, trải qua thời gian, cách thức chế tạo và chất liệu đã biến đổi dần trở thành những sản phẩm thủ công độc đáo của người Nhật. 


Mỗi chiếc ô Nhật bản là một sự sáng tạo độc đáo.
Người dân nước Nhật tùy vào điều kiện khí hậu, phong thổ từng vùng đã sáng tạo nên những kiểu ô to, nhỏ khác nhau, thêm vào đó là những hình ảnh thiên nhiên, con người mang những nét đạc trưng của địa phương. Nhìn chung, mỗi chiếc ô Nhật bản là một sự sáng tạo độc đáo.

*Mành che bằng giấy chịu nước*

Điểm nổi bật của ô Nhật Bản là chúng có mành che bằng giấy mỏng, trong suốt nhưng chịu được mưa nắng. Người Nhật thường dung các loại giấy để làm ô là: giấy dâu kozo, giấy mitsumata, giấy gampi. Thời gian đầu, nhiều nơi ở Nhật Bản dùng giấy gampi, là loại giấy dai, dày, ăn mầu và không rách. Tuy nhiên vì chất liệu này cạn dần nên người Nhật đã dùng giấy kozo để thay thế. Giấy kozo có đặc điểm ưu việt là mỏng, mảnh, mịn mặt… loại giấy này còn được dùng làm mành cửa, tranh cuốn hay khăn giấy…

*Khung ô*


Độc đáo không kém chính là bộ khung của chiếc ô. Những nan che chính là nguyên liệu tạo nên sườn cốt của chiếc ô.
Trời phú cho nước Nhật rất nhiều loại tre trúc mọc dầy bên các bờ sông. Sau khi tre được chặt, nghệ nhân làm ô sẽ chẻ và chuốt chúng thành những cái nan nhỏ, dẻo và dai. Mỗi cái ô được kết bởi hàng chục cái nan.

Mành che được làm bằng giấy mỏng, trong suốt nhưng chịu được mưa nắng.

*Lớp sơn dầu chịu nắng, mưa*

Một yếu tố cũng không thể thiếu ở ô Nhật Bản là sơn dầu. Sau khi ráp khung, người làm ô sẽ dán giấy washi vào khung rồi sơn lên trên chiếc ô những lớp dầu. Dầu để sơn ô thưởng là dầu mè và nhựa cây sơn để bôi nhiều lần tạo cho mặt ô có độ trơn bong, đầy đặn.

Khi ô được đem ra phơi nắng, những lớp dầu này sẽ có tác dụng chống thấm, giúp những chiếc ô chịu được những cơn mưa dầm dề.

*Họa tiết truyền thống*

Ô Nhật Bản có nhiều hoa văn, ở một số vùng trên đất Nhật thinh hành ô màu đỏ và da cam, cũng có nơi thích màu trắng và họa tiết nổi bật thường thấy nhất là hoa anh đào, chim họa mi, núi Phú Sỹ, sông suối và đặc biệt là những cô gái duyên dáng trong bộ áo kimono truyền thống. Tuy đa dạng song những họa tiết trên ô chỉ xoay quanh cảnh đẹp con người nước Nhật chứ thường không có cảnh nước ngoài.


Ô Nhật Bản luôn mang họa tiết truyền thống


Nước Nhật có rất nhiều loại ô mà lớn nhất là Parasol dùng để che ngoài trời phục vụ các buổi lễ tiệc như lễ uống trà, các loại nhỏ hơn gồm có buyo-gasa là công cụ trong các điệu múa trên sân khấu.


Trong quá khứ, có thời Nhật Bản phát triển rất nhiều loại ô, đáng kể là thời Edo (1603-1867) vào khoảng thời Genroku và đạt đỉnh cao vào thời Meiji (1868-1912) và Taisho (1912-1926). Có những nơi như ở Kanazawa có tới 100 xưởng sản xuất ô, mỗi năm cho ra đời hàng triệu chiếc ô.


Vào thời kì đầu, những chiếc ô khá đắt nên chỉ những gia đình giàu sang hay quý tộc mới có điều kiện mua, và ô được xem là biểu tượng của quyền thế.


Trước đây, ô được xem là biểu tượng của quyền thế.
Do điều kiện khí hậu khắc nghiệt, mùa hè thì nắng nóng, nhiều bão; mùa đông lại có tuyết rơi nhiều nên người Nhật rất ưa dùng ô. Nếu ở nông thôn, mọi người chủ yếu chỉ coi ô là vật che đầu đơn thuần thì ở thành phố, nhiều bạn trẻ còn coi ô là thứ làm đẹp. Dù ở đâu thì một điều chắc chắn là khi có cơn mưa, mỗi ngả đường của người Nhật Bản sẽ là một thế giới của muôn và những chiếc ô rực rỡ.

----------


## ipad

thật công phu

----------


## tuisach

quê hương của những chiếc ô

----------

